# Seachem "The Bag" Alternative?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi clownplanted,

I have used Purigen for several years and have tried many of the 'alternative' bags on the market and came back to the Seachem bag a couple of years ago. Why, although some bags did well holding the small bead they did not hold up well to repeated bleach treatments.....there is nothing like a split bag with Purigen beads from here to there to convince me to spend the extra $ for a bag that lasts.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi clownplanted,
> 
> I have used Purigen for several years and have tried many of the 'alternative' bags on the market and came back to the Seachem bag a couple of years ago. Why, although some bags did well holding the small bead they did not hold up well to repeated bleach treatments.....there is nothing like a split bag with Purigen beads from here to there to convince me to spend the extra $ for a bag that lasts.


Have you tried this one?? Was just looking at it on Amazon and the reviews seems positive. You get three bags for almost the same price as just one "The Bag". And its 300 micron.

Oops forgot to add link. Here it is https://www.amazon.com/Pura-Magnavo...494815923&sr=1-5&keywords=180+micron+mesh+bag

Some claim it holds up to bleaching.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, you can get good sturdy bags @ PetSmart stores - 2 to a bag ( in 2 different sizes) for just a couple of $ - not very fine mesh, but just double them up and they'll do the job nicely and last a long while through repeated bleachings.
Then get the 250 ml jar of Purigen beads & fill your own 'bags' - been using them for several years without problems.
You can also get inexpensive fine mesh organza bags @ dollar stores, or gift shops - and they also serve the purpose very well.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Seachem &quot;The Bag&quot; Alternative?*



discuspaul said:


> Hey, you can get good sturdy bags @ PetSmart stores - 2 to a bag ( in 2 different sizes) for just a couple of $ - not very fine mesh, but just double them up and they'll do the job nicely and last a long while through repeated bleachings.
> 
> Then get the 250 ml jar of Purigen beads & fill your own 'bags' - been using them for several years without problems.
> 
> You can also get inexpensive fine mesh organza bags @ dollar stores, or gift shops - and they also serve the purpose very well.




Excellent advice with doubling up not as fine bags. I actually buy the 500ml jar of Purigen. I have three filters I use the stuff in. I guess you can say I use more than needed but feel you can not really use too much lol. Those 100ml pre filled bags are too small for my liking is why I like to get the larger bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

What about the empty aquaclear bags? I have matrix in those.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashenwelt said:


> What about the empty aquaclear bags? I have matrix in those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Not looking to fill maxtix but want something for the fine Purigen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I just use woman's nylons. Pour what you need into the toe area and tie a knot for the size "bag" you need. Tie a second knot next to it and cut between the knots. You're ready to pour more in next time because it's already tied at the bottom. When the Purigen is used up, dump it and refill a new one with $0.37 of fresh stuff.

I've never had one fail sitting in the top of my filters or when removing. Any leftover nylon material makes great soft scrubbers for glass and hardscape.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Not looking to fill maxtix but want something for the fine Purigen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly expect it would work.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashenwelt said:


> I honestly expect it would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What is the micron size of what you recommend? Is it 180 or better? Do you have a link? Problem is with the super small size of purigen your typical media bags are just too large and they leak through.

Are these the ones you are talking about? https://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-70...&qid=1494876180&sr=8-2&keywords=aquaclear+bag

If so I saw some complain that the purigen does not hold in there that well that some leaks.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

I use them for other things but purigen didn't look to small for it. I normally buy the pre-packs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashenwelt said:


> I use them for other things but purigen didn't look to small for it. I normally buy the pre-packs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I was using the 100ml pre packs but are too small I have to use three just for one filter. So is a lot better to buy the 500ml container and use my own bags. I was using a similar kind of bag as the aq one but problem is some of the Purigen would sneak out I think because the material is a bit more stretchy than say seachem the bag. Some of the Purigen balls are really tiny and can sneak through those kind of bags. Last thing I want is a hail storm of Purigen in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Have you tried this one?? Was just looking at it on Amazon and the reviews seems positive. You get three bags for almost the same price as just one "The Bag". And its 300 micron.
> 
> Oops forgot to add link. Here it is https://www.amazon.com/Pura-Magnavo...494815923&sr=1-5&keywords=180+micron+mesh+bag
> 
> Some claim it holds up to bleaching.


Purchased these bags from Amazon in January 2016. They have held up well. I have been alternating between 2 bags, 1 month at a time. I soak the bag for 2 days at the recommended bleach/water ratio and have observed no deterioration. There has been a very, very small amount of Purigen escape with each use. I doubt I've lost a half teaspoon out of each bag in the almost year and a half I've used them. I'd buy them again.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jr125 said:


> Purchased these bags from Amazon in January 2016. They have held up well. I have been alternating between 2 bags, 1 month at a time. I soak the bag for 2 days at the recommended bleach/water ratio and have observed no deterioration. There has been a very, very small amount of Purigen escape with each use. I doubt I've lost a half teaspoon out of each bag in the almost year and a half I've used them. I'd buy them again.




Awesome thank you for sharing your experience with them. I will get these then. Much cheaper than the bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I got the Pura Media Bags in today and well ill just say these are my new favorite media bags for Purigen. Love how they have the velcro to close up the bag so do not have to use a zip tie. And the size makes it perfect where just one is needed to be used in my Fluval FX4 Filter. For those that was also looking for a "The Bag" replacement I suggest you look at these. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F5BB5I?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

clownplanted said:


> So I got the Pura Media Bags in today and well ill just say these are my new favorite media bags for Purigen. Love how they have the velcro to close up the bag so do not have to use a zip tie. And the size makes it perfect where just one is needed to be used in my Fluval FX4 Filter. For those that was also looking for a "The Bag" replacement I suggest you look at these. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F5BB5I?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20


Hi clownplanted,

How about letting us know how well then have held up after 6 or so recharges with bleach; do you typically recharge your Purigen with 50% or 100% beach?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi clownplanted,
> 
> 
> 
> How about letting us know how well then have held up after 6 or so recharges with bleach; do you typically recharge your Purigen with 50% or 100% beach?




I recharge using the recommended 1:1 bleach:water. Use the regular bleach. I for sure will keep this thread updated after a few recharges. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flew-d-coop (Jan 14, 2020)

clownplanted said:


> So I got the Pura Media Bags in today and well ill just say these are my new favorite media bags for Purigen. Love how they have the velcro to close up the bag so do not have to use a zip tie. And the size makes it perfect where just one is needed to be used in my Fluval FX4 Filter. For those that was also looking for a "The Bag" replacement I suggest you look at these. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F5BB5I?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20


Hi clownplanted,
Could you kindly post your follow up on how the bags held up after a few purigen/bleach cycles?

thanks


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump. 

Can anyone speak to how the Pura Media Bags hold up after being recharged in bleach several times?


----------

